

Robots for children to program - junelin
http://www.play-i.com/

======
taybin
This looks really neat, but as a parent, I have no desire to introduce
technology to my son at the age of the kids in these videos. I think that
physical and social skills are much more important to develop earlier. The
part of the video with the boy sitting by himself with an iPad at a playground
while children run around him made me feel sad.

~~~
jeromeparadis
Maybe they should have shown a bunch of children around the iPad brainstorming
enthusiastically on how the next move to program on the robot?

~~~
taybin
That'd work better for me.

------
shaunxcode
This looks awesome - when I got my sifteo blocks the first thing I wanted was
to make them capable of driving around. I wonder if there will be a smaller
version at some point. I can imagine it would be awesome for table top gamers!

------
brandonhsiao
I wish to God they'd had one of these for me when I was ten..

------
lvs
... Soon to be followed by the children for robots program.

